# Hygetropin black tops vs. Hygetropin yellow tops



## JasonSteward (Nov 13, 2013)

1. If you had to choose between the black or yellow tops which one would you choose and why?

View attachment 140156


2. Would you consider these yellow tops as legit?

View attachment 140157


Recently I have also read this thread: somebody made a blood test for the yellow tops and it came out that it contained zero GH.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/236970-yellow-top-hygetropin-somatropin-just-makes-me-itchey-all-over.html

Now, I also know that Pscarb considered the yellow tops the "sticky" as legit, because it fulfill the criteria such as Sticker, tribal design, 10x10iu. Now I am really confused: yellow tops has no GH at all??


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

I like the black tops, they seem pretty well dosed to me


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

This may be a little OT, but I just don't understand how is it that Hygene doesn't have any web presence at all and yet people keep ketting the stuff.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

neverminder said:


> This may be a little OT, but I just don't understand how is it that Hygene doesn't have any web presence at all and yet people keep ketting the stuff.


pretty easy for sellers to get it in bulk from china...


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

Superhorse said:


> pretty easy for sellers to get it in bulk from china...


Well of course, but there is always a first contact. I mean, you don't just fly to china, get a phone book and look for "Hygene". All the communication and exchange of information now is done through the web, email. My point is - Hygene doesn't have any web presence at all and that is just plain weird.

*UPDATE:* They may have a website after all, but that would be the website with the worst SEO on the planet. If I'm right and that is the actual Hygene, I've just sent them an email enquiry to their... hotmail account.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Well they are a non FDA or any similar agency approved growth hormone producer...only so much marketing you would want to do...

Usually a better idea to find someone who moves it here in bulk. Google is your friend.


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

Superhorse said:


> Well they are a non FDA or any similar agency approved growth hormone producer...only so much marketing you would want to do...
> 
> Usually a better idea to find someone who moves it here in bulk. Google is your friend.


Well, we'll find out soon. If they're still checking their ancient hotmail account that is. I know loads of online places who claim to sell legit hygene, but I prefer to be as close to the source as possible.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

I would go for the blacktops.. think there's been a few fake dr lins floating kits around


----------



## JasonSteward (Nov 13, 2013)

But I guess none of you has ever tried the black tops?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

JasonSteward said:


> But I guess none of you has ever tried the black tops?


I have some but iv not used them yet


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

They tested high in a test i seen the other day came in at 38


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Black tops all the way.

Or green tops.

Just depends on your budget


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

JasonSteward said:


> But I guess none of you has ever tried the black tops?


What does my first post on this thread say...


----------

